# AudioBar Powered 1.5-Way 2 Channel Sound Bar Speaker Kit



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Thought I'd share a link to this brand new and interesting DIY sound bar kit from Parts Express here, in case anyone might be interested. I welcome anyone who builds one of these to post their impressions and build pictures here.








Home


AudioBar Powered 1.5-Way 2 Channel Sound Bar Speaker KitThe AudioBar powered sound bar kit is designed to easily provide improved audio quality from your TV without the hassle or complexity of a complete surround sound system. This completely self-contained system delivers a wide soundstage with...




www.parts-express.com


----------

